# Using REW in car with umik-1, but what soundcard should i buy?



## ittekans (Sep 6, 2021)

Iam planning to use REW in car with laptop, what soundcard should i buy, to use aux in, so i could use REWS sweeps to measure fr? I have also behringer mic, so phantom power should be useful but not a must.








M-Audio M-Track Solo – USB Audio Interface für Aufnahmen, Streaming und Podcasting, mit XLR-, Line- und DI-Eingängen, inklusive Softwarepaket : Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente & DJ-Equipment


M-Audio M-Track Solo – USB Audio Interface für Aufnahmen, Streaming und Podcasting, mit XLR-, Line- und DI-Eingängen, inklusive Softwarepaket : Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente & DJ-Equipment



www.amazon.de





Is this good one, there is also two mics version, which should i buy. Other alternatives?


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

ittekans said:


> Iam planning to use REW in car with laptop, what soundcard should i buy, to use aux in, so i could use REWS sweeps to measure fr? I have also behringer mic, so phantom power should be useful but not a must.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, I used the headphone output jack from the laptop into a 3.5mm input jack on my vehicle. I then used the REW java drivers. I was able to output the REW sweeps this way, and no soundcard was required.


----------



## ctconger (Mar 10, 2012)

ittekans said:


> Iam planning to use REW in car with laptop, what soundcard should i buy, to use aux in, so i could use REWS sweeps to measure fr? I have also behringer mic, so phantom power should be useful but not a must.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The headphone out is what I use every day. The response is not perfectly flat but it is plenty good for most acoustic measurements though on a cheap laptop this may be marginal. Make sure you turn any sound effects off.


----------



## iamstubb (Nov 23, 2013)

If your laptop has a combo headphone/mic output you can use a "Y" headphone/mic splitter to loopback and calibrate your soundcard in REW. With that setup, I then used the headphone out into the aux input in the car audio and the $20 Dayton IMM-6 audio calibrated mic for measurements. I could load both the soundcard correction and the mic calibration file provided by Dayton specific to each mic. Worked great. The loopback calibration made things pretty easy. That process would be a bit more of a challenge with a headphone out and USB mic in.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

FWIW, I would not use a laptop's headphone jack for this type of use. Not because it's inferior (which it is), but there's a greater risk of physically damaging the jack if the laptop slips or is pulled off the seat or wherever you have it. 

For most of my measurements, I just connect the laptop to the deck via Bluetooth, which provides the added advantage of being able to set it up outside the car and not have to worry about running cables to the deck. If I want more detailed measurements at high frequencies, I use a USB sound card. I have an old Soundblaster card that measures dead flat from 20 Hz to 20 kHz, which I use for most of my DIY Audio stuff. 

I also use a calibrated USB mic.


----------



## ittekans (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks for the answers, I bought Focusrite Scarlett Solo usb soundcard which has flat fr.
Also using bluetooth would be nice, I havent thought about it before.


----------

